# 2020 Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO



## minnesotaman82

Well- I've went out and purchased a new snowblower.

Last year I purchased a Toro 826 OAE. Really liked it but I had a friend who liked it too and he asked if I would be willing to sell it. The amount of drive-way that I needed to clear also went up this year with the addition of a lake property just outside of town. Wasn't really looking to upgrade, but what the heck? I sold the Toro at a great price and was looking to move up to a 28" with a bigger engine.

I knew a Honda was out of my price range. I wasn't going to chance a Briggs and Stratton built machine with the bankruptcy. I don't think MTD built units are as bad as their rep here would indicate, but I do think they're a step or two below my two favorite brands. Which are.....

Toro and Ariens.

Toro-
+HD units are assembled in USA (excluding engine)
+I like the quick stick.
+Better placement of LED light.
+Build quality on par with Ariens.
-Less models to choose from. The 828 OAE was a little underpowered for my liking. The 928 OAE was better but didn't include handwarmers. It seems like your kinda at the mercy of which models and configurations Toro wants to put out in a particular year.
-The quick stick is harder to use with the HD models with the double hinged shoot, due to the weight of the shoot. Just my hands-on opinion.
-Try as I might, I could not source a OEM handwarmer kit from Toro. I could go aftermarket I'm sure, but I didn't want to do that on a new unit with a warranty. I have poor circulation in my hands, and after using my Dad's snow blower with heated grips, they became a must have for me.

Ariens
+Looks like all units are assembled in the USA (excluding engine).
+More variety and larger selection of models. You can really get what you want.
+Very reliable shoot controls across the board.
+You can get a handwarmer kit for almost every model.
-Shoot controls on the deluxe aren't my favorite.
-I've heard complaints about the light placement.

It came down to the Deluxe 28 SHO or the Toro 928 OAE. I have a Toro and an Ariens dealership both within 2 miles of my house. I figured since I just had a Toro why not try an Ariens.

Brought it how a couple of weeks ago. Waxed it, installed the heated hand grips, put on poly skids shoes. On first inspection everything looks very solid and well built. Just like my Toro.

I wasn't expecting to use it for a couple of month's, but I live in Minnesota and we're getting 8 inches of wet heavy snow as I type this. I plan to take it out for it's maiden voyage tonight. I will update this review after I use it. Below is a picture when I brought it home. More to come.


----------



## Mountain Man

Those SHO units are awsome. Look forward to hearing how you like it. I think you will find it really moves volumes of snow quickly.


----------



## rod330

Excellent choice. I have the same model but from 2015. I also installed the heated hand grip kit and wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Dauntae

Looking forward to hearing how it went, Love my deluxe 24 but it’s no SHO


----------



## bisonp

minnesotaman82 said:


> Well- I've went out and purchased a new snowblower.
> 
> Last year I purchased a Toro 826 OAE. Really liked it but I had a friend who liked it too and he asked if I would be willing to sell it. The amount of drive-way that I needed to clear also went up this year with the addition of a lake property just outside of town. Wasn't really looking to upgrade, but what the heck? I sold the Toro at a great price and was looking to move up to a 28" with a bigger engine.
> 
> I knew a Honda was out of my price range. I wasn't going to chance a Briggs and Stratton built machine with the bankruptcy. I don't think MTD built units are as bad as their rep here would indicate, but I do think they're a step or two below my two favorite brands. Which are.....
> 
> Toro and Ariens.
> 
> Toro-
> +HD units are assembled in USA (excluding engine)
> -Try as I might, I could not source a OEM handwarmer kit from Toro. I could go aftermarket I'm sure, but I didn't want to do that on a new unit with a warranty. I have poor circulation in my hands, and after using my Dad's snow blower with heated grips, they became a must have for me.


I thought all Toros were now made in Mexico. Do you happen to know where the the HDs are made? That's good news if true. Though the Toro Loncin engines are still Chinese and made in China, where as the Ariens LCT engines are American but made in China. Some people don't care about the difference, but I do.

Can't believe Toro still does not have a handwarmers on these premium machines. People expect them to at least be available at this price point, and rightfully so. 

From what I've seen online, the 928 seems to perform a lot better than you'd think that engine could. Very well designed overall. But I think I'd still lean towards Ariens too.


----------



## ktl5005

Nice choice. I had ot narrowed down to a Deluxe 28 and platinum 24 and went with the Platinum 24. Bigger engine.


----------



## Mdjamesd

@minnesota, any updates as to how the blower did?


----------



## Huntergreen

Also wondering how the blower did on your first outing.


----------



## whofan

I just traded a 2016 28 deluxe sho for a 24 platinum. 
Loved the 28 but wanted the agility of a smaller powerful machine.
The 306 you can lug but you also have to do it on purpose. 
powerful motor.
The 24 has the 365cc motor.
I sold a power max 26 le for the Ariens 28.
Yeah I love Ariens but the power max 26 was a sweet blower with quick chute.
I miss it but no toro dealer in my area anymore.
The Ariens is a great machine as well.


----------



## uberT

NICE looking machine, Minnesota! I hope you get some great use from that one!


----------



## Auger1

uberT said:


> NICE looking machine, Minnesota! I hope you get some great use from that one!


So far this year it's been early snow (October) but not much after that and Dec. is a bust here in MN. this year.


----------



## minnesotaman82

Mdjamesd said:


> @minnesota, any updates as to how the blower did?


Update: So we’ve had a couple of good 5” plus snowfalls here in Minnesota. So far the Ariens has performed beautifully. I did have some odd starting issues the first couple of times I started it up but I believe that may have been due to the stale gas the dealer put in when they assembled the machine. Once I ran it dry and filled it up with non-oxygenated/stabilized fuel it’s been running like a champ.

The engine SHO engine has plenty of power for the width of the bucket. This machine is a lot heavier then my Toro 826 OAE which means I have to actually use reverse but on the flip side the Ariens seems to be a little better at tracking straight with the autosteer and it pushes through the EOD a little easier too.

I absolutely love the OEM hand warmers that I installed (why can’t you make it that easy Toro?!?!) but I agree with others that Ariens headlight need to be re-designed. It does kind shoot the light into your face somewhat. The ice auger shoot control is obviously slower the the Toro quick shoot but it seems more reliable.

Overall very happy with the machine. I would readily recommend it. Having moved from a Toro to an Ariens has reinforced my believe that these two brands are the best of the USA companies. I would honesty buy either Toro or Ariens without a second guess. Really depends which dealer you have in your area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smolenski7

I've never owned a Toro, but I have to believe their chute control is vastly superior to Ariens. I own a 10 year old 24" Deluxe and love using it in any storm, but I find the chute controls antiquated. Having everything combined into one reliable joystick, that is located right on the dash, has got to be easier to use.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBlowSnow

bah. Joysticks are for kids.


----------



## minnesotaman82

Smolenski7 said:


> I've never owned a Toro, but I have to believe their chute control is vastly superior to Ariens. I own a 10 year old 24" Deluxe and love using it in any storm, but I find the chute controls antiquated. Having everything combined into one reliable joystick, that is located right on the dash, has got to be easier to use.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Having owned both I would say the Toro Quickshoot is easier and faster to use but the Ariens chute control is more reliable. Sometimes the lock mechanism on the Toro joystick won’t engage and the deflector will shoot up.

Again, the joystick is faster the Ariens, but I wouldn’t call it vastly superior.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

